# Jimbo 2 2014 vs. Spectral Al 7.0 EX



## Maxid (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

als Fachmänner in Sachen MTBs möchte ich euch heute zur Kaufberatung nutzen.
Am Ende soll es mir leichter fallen eine Entscheidung zwischen den beiden Bikes zu treffen.

Uncle Jimbo von 2104 gibt es momentan für knapp 1850€ im Ausverkauf während das Spectral 2400€ kostet.
Gewichtssieger ganz klar Spectral - bei 550€ aber auch zu erwarten und "verschmerzbar".
Reifengröße ist mir egal - ehrlich gesagt habe ich nicht das Gefühl unbedingt auf den 27,5" Hype aufspringen zu müssen.

Zum Jimbo kann ich aber leider keine so guten Testberichte finden wie es beim Spectral der Fall ist. Daher fällt es mir schwer eine Entscheidung zu treffen.

Ansonsten würde ich z.B. gerne wissen, ob sich beim Jimbo die 19€ Aufpreis für den Monarch Plus R im Vergleich zum RT3 lohnen oder ob generell sogar vom Jimbo abgeraten wird, da das Spectral eh über allem erhaben ist.
Soll man andere Komponenten austauschen?

Das Bike soll lange gefahren werden, Bike Park ist nicht so mein Ding aber kann schon mal vorkommen wenn die Kumpels gehen. Bin noch Anfänger und Drops etc. habe ich mit meinem Hardtail immer ausgelassen - genügend Luft nach oben sollte daher aber wohl bei beiden Bikes für mich da sein.

Bin gespannt über das Feedback und die Ideen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (6. Mai 2015)

Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Fahrräder, merkt man schon allein am Federweg 
Das Spectral ist mehr Trail/AM orientiert und das Jimbo mehr Enduro, teils Park. Das kommt jetzt auf dich an was du mehr fährst, bzw. soll das Rad bergauf besser gehen dann das Spectral, mit nem Jimbo hast du wahrscheinlich auf ruppigeren Bergab-Passagen mehr Spaß.
Aber anstatt dem Jimbo würd ich jez das Granite Chief 2015 noch in den Raum werfen, ich finde das ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen den beiden. Dazu findet man auch paar Tests im Netz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxid (6. Mai 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Aber anstatt dem Jimbo würd ich jez das Granite Chief 2015 noch in den Raum werfen, ich finde das ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen den beiden. Dazu findet man auch paar Tests im Netz


Das Granite Chief ist mit ner Pike und Reverb aber auch gleich wieder so teuer wie das Spectral.
Für mich würde eigentlich eher das Spectral in Frage kommen - aber bei 550€ (fast 30% des Jimbo) bekommt man beim Jimbo irgendwie mehr fürs Geld.


----------

